# Use a BELLY WRAP!!



## bbarbb8 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey everyone! I live in Sandusky Ohio, and have been raising all differnt bread's of dog's for about 15 years now. I specialized in Golden Retrievers and have for the last 2 years. What I suggest for most breads including a Golden Retriever is a belly wrap while walking. It's my favorite for control and keeping them in check. Also, it's far less painful then a choke chain. Basically just take a regular leash and put it under there belly and loop it through the leash on there back. It may seem that there special doggy parts will get hurt, but as long as you hold the leash tight you will be fine, and your doggy will be able to bread later  Also we have a hard time with snow here and walking dogs, if you have the same problem while walking your dog in your neighboorhood check out these yaktrax shoes. There AWESOME! I've been recommending them to everyone who comes into my classes. There pretty much a cover for your shoe that has chains, similar to chains on a car tire, on the bottom to help you walk in the snow!! It makes it soo much easier to walk my dogs with them especially if there bad on walks to begin with! Hope this was helpful for you guys!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome.

Thanks for the idea on the belly wrap, Kirby is a bouncer and puller. She is getting much better but to start it's a trial. I put the lead around the front of her (like a no pull harness) so that there is no tension of the collar. It really helps to control her and when she is really pulling I put it between her front legs for more control. She really doesn't like it between her legs so when seh walks nice a remove it and if she starts pulling I put it back. She is very smart and learns quickly that pulling makes the leash go between the legs - don't pull. 

Any suggestions for uneven sidewalks?? I trip on them all the time!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm thinking about a full body wrap for my lab .


----------

